# MAC prices in NZ



## schnee_angel (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi eveyone,
Could you please tell me the prices of MAC in NZ?? I'm going to travel to NZ next week, so I want to some MAC products in NZ. In my location, there isnt any MAC strore and i have to ask my friend (lives in another place) buy them for me. So this is a good opportunity for me to buy MAC...Please help me...
Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

I know there a bit more than the prices in Australia so looking at the Australian site would be a good start for you, but just keep in mind it would cost a little bit more than that.
What country do you live in?


----------



## anita22 (Nov 20, 2008)

Eyeshadows are $36

Eyeshadow pans (to fit into palettes) are $25

Blushes and lipsticks are about $42 I think

The Red She Said eyeshadow palettes are selling for $86 here

I wouldn't advise buying brushes here, as the prices on those are very inflated here.

Agree you should check the Australian MAC website and add about 10-15% to the price to give the approximate price in NZD.

Let me know if you need help with store location - I am familiar with all the stores here except the one in Christchurch. If you're in Auckland I can let you know which one is closest to you.


----------



## karenn (Nov 29, 2008)

mineralise eye shadow $42, 
mineralise blush $48,
eyeshadow palette *4, $12, 
eyeshadow palette *12, $38,
shadestick $36,
pigment, $48,
mineralise skinfinish natural, $52, 

NZ is not a nice place for local mac fans. I've just back from Gold coast. I think they have wider range and better price especially I can claim the tax back.


----------

